# Meyers E-60 Wont Raise Help Please !!!



## tyler04jones (Oct 31, 2009)

hey guys, 

long time no see lol, I have read other post on here and done what most of them have said and still the damn thing wont lift 

THINGS I HAVE DONE

1. I checked for magnetism on the b coil when I hit the lift swith and there WAS magnetism

2. Pulled valve and cleaned it with some brake cleaner and installed new O-rings and re-installed, DiD not make it lift

3. With no power to the pump I ran a hot wire from my battery and tapped the end of the hot wire to the b coil wire end and it clicked so I assume the valve is NOT stuck

4. I replaced the b coil just to play it safe and that did Not work

Also it does go left when I hit the up switch 

I don't have any local dealers or parts place so I have to order parts online and I want to be sure im ready b4 the next snow thank you


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

From your testing the only thing really left is the valve itself, cracked sump base, bad lift tube o ring or packing cup. But since it going left when pressing up I would have to learn toward the valve.


----------



## tyler04jones (Oct 31, 2009)

thank u for the reply im headed to a buddys house now he has a e-47 do u know if by chance the b valve would be the same if so I can just put his in and see what happens


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes they are the same.


----------



## tyler04jones (Oct 31, 2009)

he had a broke e-57 and we took the b valve from it and preso I had lift!!!, 

so just a foot note 

even if it clicks when u run a power wire to it, it still can be bad

thank you for the help


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thumbs Up.............


----------

